# Know how to use EastWest Hollywood Woodwinds really well.



## secondtiersound (Apr 8, 2021)

This older library, probably not the best one that EastWest produced, is still quite ok when you know how to use it properly. Not as confusing as the string library, there are still a lot of questions on how to use the patches properly. In this video, I will dispel this confusion. You will know this library in and out after this video. I intend to also cover the other libraries in the EastWest Hollywood Orchestra soon. 

If you haven't bought BBC Pro yet (and or the upcoming Opus seems a little pricey) and you have the composer cloud subscription (or the library lying around somewhere), give it another look. If you know it well, it can still serve you better than most orchestral libraries out there.
Cheers!
Link to video:


----------



## TiagoG (Apr 9, 2021)

Very helpful video, thanks for sharing. It's the only WW library I have (via CC), being a beginner. 

It can be too easy to jump the gun and buy the next shiny thing before fully exploring what you already have.


----------



## Kery Michael (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks! I’ll check it out.


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 9, 2021)

TiagoG said:


> Very helpful video, thanks for sharing. It's the only WW library I have (via CC), being a beginner.
> 
> It can be too easy to jump the gun and buy the next shiny thing before fully exploring what you already have.


Absolutely! This thing can still pull off a trick or two


----------



## Nimrod7 (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for sharing I am watching right now, and enjoying it so far! Great job!


----------



## cqd (Apr 9, 2021)

I really think the tone of these woodwinds is close to the best out there..

I think half of the people saying they're not great just read it on the internet..

Can't actually wait to see how they turn out in opus..


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 9, 2021)

cqd said:


> I really think the tone of these woodwinds is close to the best out there..
> 
> I think half of the people saying they're not great just read it on the internet..
> 
> Can't actually wait to see how they turn out in opus..


The library is definitely good, but the there are some issues though. But then again, what library doesn't have issues?
Cheers!


----------



## Markrs (Apr 9, 2021)

secondtiersound said:


> I intend to also cover the other libraries in the EastWest Hollywood Orchestra soon.


This would be amazing. I think EW Hollywood Orchestra is quite an intimidating library, yet it is probably the one quite a few beginners have, so a guide to using them would be very helpful.


----------

